# Head unit question



## CodyD (Apr 5, 2021)

So this is a hard question to explain. If I use the rca preouts on my head unit to an amplifier for a 4 speaker system say front doors/rear doors, could I still use the amplified speaker wires coming off my head unit thus running a total of 8 speakers.


----------



## daloudin (Nov 2, 2020)

CodyD said:


> So this is a hard question to explain. If I use the rca preouts on my head unit to an amplifier for a 4 speaker system say front doors/rear doors, could I still use the amplified speaker wires coming off my head unit thus running a total of 8 speakers.


Yes. 

The more common scenario is active front components on the 4 channel and the HU powering rear fills in rear doors and D-pillars.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## CodyD (Apr 5, 2021)

Sweet thank you


----------

